# Recommend me an inexpensive digicam



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 26, 2008)

looking for something to use for relatively basic stuff....gear/for sale photos, mainly. i'd like a built-in flash, zoom, and a macro function, and decent resolution. i would like to spend under $150, but i want something that'll last me a while and give me some good pics.


edit: forgot to mention, my computer is 4+ years old and does not have USB2.0


----------



## Napalm (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey I just recently Purchased a Fuji film Finepix Z and it has all kinds of options like video and a auction feature, it was I believe 130.00 is what I paid for it but the regular price was 150.00 for the money its great with all the options and the fact that it is 7.2 mega pixel...Also as far as usb 2.0 any device that supports usb 1.0 should work it will just take longer for the images to transfer....you could get a card reader that would solve that. Hope that that helps some.

Fujifilm Digital Cameras - Digital Camera Showcase - Fujifilm FinePix Z10fd

the color options suck so I hope you like black lol......


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 7, 2008)

ended up deciding on a Canon A570IS...should be here next week


----------

